# An interesting offer for Alain residents



## haval (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi there ,
iam very interested in teaching Arabic language as iam very professional in the Emarati accent which help alot while u r in the UAE , i live in a alain . What about having a group and to meet up for one hour once a week and we can make fun and very interesting social group. it is not an ad for business and u can get it free. just i need those who are interested to buy the books and cds and one person to arrange and form up the group and then we can start.
Cheers,
PM if u r interested.
those who come from outside Alain are welcome


----------

